# SVS SB13-Ultra Owners Thread



## gordog

Noob here on HTS.

I previously owned the SVS PB10-NSD after searching for a sub that would work well for both HT and music. The much larger SVS subs simply do not fit well in my room (nor my wife’s approval), and ported subs, especially the large ones do not do as well for music. After reading that someone had replaced 2 REL Stratus subs for a PB10, I pulled the trigger on one and have been very happy since. I always wondered what I was missing in not being able to own an Ultra however, and it was with great joy that I found out SVS was finally releasing the SB13-*Ultra*!:sn:

My Ultra finally arrived on the 16th (2 weeks later than you fortunate Americans), and I am now a very happy camper! :T

I just posted this short review on the SVS site so I thought I'd start this thread for the other SB13-Ultra owners out there:

The build quality of the SB13-Ultra is outstanding! Looks great in the Black Oak finish and is heavier than this relatively compact box looks. 

I still haven’t watched a full bass-quality movie yet with my new SB13-Ultra nor have I had the chance to run REW. So far I’ve watched scenes of a few movie clips that I’m familiar with (War of the Worlds, Master & Commander, and Ironman 2) to do a quick evaluation of its abilities with just a quick set-up.

On this material, the extension, headroom, and clarity are amazing! Though I know the PB13-Ultra has more output down low, I seriously can’t say I would need more than the single SB13-Ultra already provides. There are fine details heard in some bass sections and sound effects that I don’t remember hearing before being presented with great definition! 

Music has always been very important to me as well and is one reason that I’ve been waiting for a SB version of the Ultra. Ported subs, especially large ones, tend to do less well with music. 

This is the most articulate sub I’ve ever had the pleasure to listen to! in terms of musicality, the SB13-Ultra is absolutely wonderful. On jazz, you can actually hear the sounds of a double bass player’s fingers pluck the strings, and the nuances in the way the notes are played are easily heard. Playing bass heavy music like “Woofer Cooker” which has serious amounts of deep bass, the SB Ultra more than stands up to the task. This sub is an out-standing subwoofer for music! I had a fellow audiophile over the other day to listen- he has a set of high-end Tetra 505 speakers and is now thinking of adding a SB13-Ultra to his system. The ultra low end bass, quickness, out-put, definition and pure musicality really blew him away.

The only thing I would suggest is that SVS throw in a small mirror as this would make it much easier to set the dial and make the adjustments after it’s set in place. Even better, maybe make a way to reverse the display to use with the small hand-held mirror, however this is minor as it’s still easily read. Would probably only require a small change in the display programming to accomplish.

I have no reservations recommending the SB13-Ultra for HT, and even more importantly, for music. This is a truly superb sub for both audiophiles and Home Theatre buffs.

I’m looking forward to seeing how it does after I tweak it a bit more using REW and make some adjustments with its dual band Parametric EQ.


----------



## Tallguy29

Thank you for this review!


----------



## Tallguy29

There must be other people by now that have the SB13-Ultra and can comment about it or tested it?
I don't think I have heard any new comments or reviews on it in almost a month.
I ended up pulling the pin and bought 2 of them just in time to get pre order pricing and discount for duals. My main interest is replacing my dual ported 12" Paradigm subs as I am more interested in sound quality in music playback, I am 70/30 for Music/Movies.

I am quite impressed with the sound quality I have heard from music in comparison to my ported ones, delay is very low compared to the ported ones, also no boominess !

I have only been testing one so far in a smaller room 10'x11' with REW and hope to get them both going in living room in the next week or so to do some real testing but so far the sealed SB13 has surprised me in how low it can go even though it's only rated for 20hz and they say can go as low as 15hz in a room I guess it makes sense that in my small room it was flat to 12-13 hz! I even had to use the Room compensation mode to bring it down.
Low-pass was set to 50hz also


----------



## Ed Mullen

Tallguy29 said:


> There must be other people by now that have the SB13-Ultra and can comment about it or tested it?
> I don't think I have heard any new comments or reviews on it in almost a month.
> I ended up pulling the pin and bought 2 of them just in time to get pre order pricing and discount for duals. My main interest is replacing my dual ported 12" Paradigm subs as I am more interested in sound quality in music playback, I am 70/30 for Music/Movies.
> 
> I am quite impressed with the sound quality I have heard from music in comparison to my ported ones, delay is very low compared to the ported ones, also no boominess !
> 
> I have only been testing one so far in a smaller room 10'x11' with REW and hope to get them both going in living room in the next week or so to do some real testing but so far the sealed SB13 has surprised me in how low it can go even though it's only rated for 20hz and they say can go as low as 15hz in a room I guess it makes sense that in my small room it was flat to 12-13 hz! I even had to use the Room compensation mode to bring it down.
> Low-pass was set to 50hz also


Because we don't high pass the SB13-Ultra on the low-end until <10 Hz, its roll-off slope is a very good complement to room gain in smaller listening spaces. Your experience in that size room is typical - extension 12-13 Hz - and that's with the room gain comp enabled! 

As shown on our website Tech Specs tab, the anechoic response of the SB13U is down about 22 dB @ 12-13 Hz. So your room provides at least that much room gain at those frequencies - actually more since you have the room comp enabled. This 'free bass' allows the subwoofer to have much more extension and output than the anechoic response would otherwise suggest.


----------



## steve1616

I love my ported PB13 Ultra. I would love to hear direct comparisons between the ported vs. sealed box. I kind of thought the ported box was the best way because I can seal it if I want to. The problem is that I always prefer the sound of the ported. I really wonder how the performance compares between the PB13 ultra with all plugs in the ports (sealed) vs. the SB 13 Ultra.


----------



## Tallguy29

steve1616 said:


> I love my ported PB13 Ultra. I would love to hear direct comparisons between the ported vs. sealed box. I kind of thought the ported box was the best way because I can seal it if I want to. The problem is that I always prefer the sound of the ported. I really wonder how the performance compares between the PB13 ultra with all plugs in the ports (sealed) vs. the SB 13 Ultra.


Well Steve it is basically the same according to the testing that has been done and that I have done, if you compare the charting from the reviews on both.
I'm sure Ed can confirm this if i'm wrong.

I'm thinking a possible slight benefit going toward the low end on the SB13 being 1-2db better in the 20hz since the box is sized to be sealed vs the plugged up ports in the much bigger box. 
Dale's review max Spl chart shows and I have also made my own charts and have tested one and 2 SB13's working together.

I am getting 102 db at 20hz as per what Dale's chart also shows.
I am getting a max of 111 db at 50hz which is pretty much max. (Something that no one has stated in any reviews yet)
Both subs going I have been getting 106 db at 20hz and 114.5 at 50hz

With your ports open it seems like it is a somewhat close 2 for 1 deal (2x SB13U = 1 PB13U)

I must say i did not like the sound of the new sealed subs compared to my older ported subs the first few weeks, I felt it was lacking the low end punch and thump that my ported had, mainly because the sealed were so flat and my ported subs had a boost around 26hz, but i was able to adjust things on the SB13 to give me the sound i was missing down low (higher from 28hz down) and i'll never go back to a ported again. Even if it costs almost 2x the price, They are so much cleaner, tighter, quicker, with no more boominess, delay.

Buying 2 sealed is a must though if you are use to a big ported one! :wave:


----------



## boarder1995

I've got twin PB13 Ultras and have been mulling going to twin SB13 Ultras. I vary rarely use the max SPL my twins are capable of in my 2700cuft room, but I would much prefer the smaller size for more room placement flexibility and lower visual impact. This is a living room and my wife has been gracious with allowing the big twins thus far. I think I'll try my PB pair sealed for a while to see what I'm "missing".


----------



## i01paust

hi, i'm new to the forum and this is my first post, not sure if my question should be placed in a new thread or in current, sorry if i did it wrong.

I just ordered my SB13-ultra last week and waiting for delivery within a couple of days. As I live in a wooden house with hardwood floor and my HT is on 3rd floor I'm thinking of adding an isolation pad under it as I expect it will add some more output than the HRS8 i currently have. The auralex subdude 15 seems like decent and cheap choice but I'm not sure if the SB13 will fit it. could anybody help me with the measures between the "feet" of the sb13? Any experience or advice on a good isolation pad for this sub (that is not a DIY)? 

thanks
/Paul


----------



## whitey019

If the feet are a problem I believe they can easily be removed. I own a SB13 Ultra and have never checked, but I've read that they have threaded inserts and unscrew.


----------



## gordog

Congrats on your new purchase!

Though I haven't tried to unscrew the feet from my SB-13U, I remember that they were easily removed from a previous SVS so should be the same and won't be needed on your subdude 15 which should work nicely. Sorry, I just don't want to lift this beast up to do the measurement. :bigsmile:

You could always just phone SVS to ask them the distancing of the feet as well, but I suspect they will be spaced at less than 15" so won't even need removing.


----------



## Tallguy29

The rubber feet under the SB-13U is 12.5" across the front center to center of the feet
And 13" deep center to center of the feet

So i would say the pad under it should be at least 13"x13.5"
And the auralex subdude 15 will fit perfect under it since it's 15"x15"


----------



## i01paust

Thanks all for responses. This is what I got from Ed at svs:
"According to the CAD print, the feet are 320 mm apart along the width dimension, and 340 mm apart along the length dimension. The overall cabinet dims are 440 mm x 440 mm. So figure 60 mm inboard on the width and 50 mm inboard on the length. 

The Auralex SubDude and GRAMMA products have been well received by our customers and I can recommend them in general. There is a SubDude HD also, which is nicer finished."


----------



## mvision7m

I've had my SB13 Ultra for three weeks now but unfortunately, its difficult for me to give a definitive opinion on its performance in my system and in my room because 1) my Yamaha RX-V3800 AVR has developed an issue in which it will sound normal (good bass performance) on some days and then on other days sound like there's no bass in anything I play or as if some of the music/soundtrack is missing (because it is, the AVR is faulty apparently). 2) I'm not a firm believer in Yamaha's YPAO auto calibration software. I'm not sure it does the best job but I haven't used any other like program so I don't have a point of reference on that point. I'm trying to find a good surround processor to mate with amp separates to replace the AVR but until then, I'm stuck with it. 

Anyway, in spite of that issue, when the bass is right, the SB13 has had moments in my system when it has provided some real punch. While playing Black Ops II on 'Nuketown', when the nuke goes off at the end, my floor, walls and windows tremble in its wake. I don't think the 13 is perfectly tuned to my system/set up due to my AVR's fault condition as well as YPAO's lackluster performance setting things up. 

While watching TRON in 3D, the SB13 did good justice to that movie's soundtrack with bass that was neither too lean nor too thick but I really think that if I knew more about manual sub tuning (to my system/setup I mean) or if I had a better auto cal solution that did a better job setting levels, EQ, delays etc. the movie could have sounded much better still. I think the sub is capable of much more definition and texture than I'm getting at the moment. 

I have Paradigm Studio 100 V.4 mains, a matching CC690 center channel all crossed over in the AVR at 60Hz as recommended by SVS's 'Merlin' software'. Unfortunately for me, I don't know as much about manually tuning the sub to my system for the absolute best performance as some others on this forum so I don't think I'm hearing all the performance the SB13 is capable of. 

I hope anyone else who has one or has one on the way is able to wring every ounce of performance from it.


----------



## steve1616

I guess from looking at all of these comments, I should get a second PB13-Ultra so I can try it in sealed mode. I still have my doubts that I would prefer the sealed sound, but any excuse for a second sub is good in my opinion.


----------



## luke202

Hello everyone.....I'm new to the forum. I have dual SB13 Ultra's and have a set up question. To get both subs integrated in there current location...are these the steps?

Step 1. Using the pink noise from the avr, set the first sub (which is furthest away) to 75db's, phase to 0 and then switch it off.

Step 2. Second sub...Phase at 0. level match the sub first and then adjust phase until I get max gain.

Step 3. Then run Audyssey.

It this right? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ed Mullen

luke202 said:


> Hello everyone.....I'm new to the forum. I have dual SB13 Ultra's and have a set up question. To get both subs integrated in there current location...are these the steps?
> 
> Step 1. Using the pink noise from the avr, set the first sub (which is furthest away) to 75db's, phase to 0 and then switch it off.
> 
> Step 2. Second sub...Phase at 0. level match the sub first and then adjust phase until I get max gain.
> 
> Step 3. Then run Audyssey.
> 
> It this right? Thanks for the help.


This is the correct approach for dual subs which are different distances to the listening position. The sub which is closer needs some phase delay to blend optimally with the sub which is farther away. Then the single subwoofer distance in Audyssey will be more valid for both subwoofers.


----------



## luke202

Thanks Ed. At first I used a 200hz warble tone and not the avr's pink noise. It didn't work out so well. I did because it was easier to read the spl meter. I have discovered that you have to sit there a bit and watch the meter with the pink noise to get an average.


----------



## Ed Mullen

luke202 said:


> Thanks Ed. At first I used a 200hz warble tone and not the avr's pink noise. It didn't work out so well. I did because it was easier to read the spl meter. I have discovered that you have to sit there a bit and watch the meter with the pink noise to get an average.


Yes, I set the SPL meter to Slow/C and some of the newer models allow you to obtain an average reading. Usually the swing/delta between the most and least optimal phase settings is about 4-5 dB in my experience.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Well I am happy to say that I bought the SB13 Ultra that I reviewed a while back and am proud to be in the club!


----------



## steve1616

It is awesome that you can join the SVS sub club, but now the next question begins. When are you getting your second SB13-Ultra.


----------



## Dale Rasco

That's evil Steve, and I should be ready in about three months.  I just need my bride to look the other direction for a while!


----------



## gordog

Dale Rasco said:


> Well I am happy to say that I bought the SB13 Ultra that I reviewed a while back and am proud to be in the club!


Congrats on your purchase Dale. 

Loving mine and every member of the local audiophile group that I belong to that's come over to listen has been very impressed. I always point them out to your review.


----------



## steve1616

Have you guys ever seen an SVS sub reviewed badly? That is pretty remarkable that every review seems to be so good. It also shows consistency and quality control when so many products seem to lack that in this day and age.


----------



## gordog

steve1616 said:


> Have you guys ever seen an SVS sub reviewed badly? That is pretty remarkable that every review seems to be so good. It also shows consistency and quality control when so many products seem to lack that in this day and age.


Not only the reviews of the subs themselves, but also the glowing reviews of customer service- pre and post sale!

Very responsive and knowledgeable, I've heard they even respond on the week-ends! Great company to deal with.


----------



## Tufelhundin

I hate to say it but they do :0), Saturday morning "early" I sent in an email to Tech Service actually to Jack whom I normally chat with, Ed responded through out the day & we emailed each other back and forth, Sunday morning "poof" Doug is emailing me to follow up.

I have been a fan of SVS for a long time and I actually used to live in Ohio and visited the shop in Girard a couple of times and they have supported me in Italy twice. 

I remember back in 2002/3 timeframe I spent a lot of time with emails and phone calls with Tom V trying to get a PCU sent to me in Italy...it was going to cost a fortune in shipping , LOL, but a lot cheaper then PB2-Plus. 

Great Company and its good to see the tradition carries on, it was fun going down in the basement in Girard chatting with the guys that put the beast together.


----------



## steve1616

gordog said:


> Not only the reviews of the subs themselves, but also the glowing reviews of customer service- pre and post sale!
> 
> Very responsive and knowledgeable, I've heard they even respond on the week-ends! Great company to deal with.


Yes, the customer service is awesome, and that should factor in more heavily than it does for most people. You just have to get burned once to learn your lesson. 

To illustrate my point, I will give a brief example that just happened to my brother. I was going to help him build his first computer. He ordered an Asus motherboard from Newegg. We got it out of the package, and I inspected it for him because it is a pain to find a problem after the product is installed. I have assembled many computers for people so I know what to look for. I noticed that the motherboard socket had a couple of bent pins. The pins were bent in a way that no human could possibly do because they were bent all the way back, and it didn't affect any other pins. You would need a microscope and a doctors scalpel to do this without affecting the other pins. I figured that this was such a clear case of a defective product that there would be no hassel getting the motherboard RMA'd. Newegg said that they couldn't do anything for us because their policy doesn't cover bent pins even if it wasn't our fault. They said to contact Asus directly. We contacted Asus, and their exact reply was, " our motherboards do not ever ship out with damage to the pins." They didn't even want to see the picture we took of the motherboard. They didn't care that a human couldn't do this damage. They are simply not going to stand behind their product. My brother paid over $200 to have a paper weight and there is nothing he can do about it. 

I wanted to really drive home this point because the same can happen with speakers. If you are having a hard time deciding on a speaker or sub, SVS's customer service should make it a no brainer. What happens when you pay $2000 for a sub from a company that may or may not have good customer service if something goes wrong. SVS completely takes this worry away.


----------



## gordog

All good points. I am surprised however at Newegg and especially Asus! Asus is known for very good quality products and with the instant spread of information (read complaints in this case) over the internet, this cannot be good for their reputation.

I'd write them again and try to escalate the issue to a higher level than the customer service person at the front desk.


----------



## Tallguy29

Sounds like you should of just RMA'd it saying it does not work/dead on arrival ..or you probably still can as long as you don't talk to the same person


----------



## steve1616

I have already escallated this, and got nothing from it. On neweggs side I kept asking for a manager, but I felt like they were just passing the conversation to their friend that probably sits next to them. They handed the online chat off to 3 different people that were supposed to be managers and even managers to the managers. I even got an RMA and sent the board back to Newegg. They sent it back and wouldn't help. One newegg representative even claimed that the board looked used. This really made me mad because if the board was used, they sent it to me that way. When they sent the board back to me, it had even more bent pins then when I sent it in. These were actually damaged by newegg. They didn't realize that I am a bit paranoid and took pictures of the shipping process and the motherboard as I packed it away accompanied by time frame pictures to go along with the shipping time frames, and these pictures showed that these pins weren't bent when I shipped it back to newegg. I sent these pictures to Newegg and they didn't know what to do, so they offered a $30 rebate towards a new motherboard, but I had to eat the cost of the original $210 motherboard. I actually think Newegg put physical damage on the motherboard thinking that I wouldn't be able to prove it. I don't think newegg is the same company they used to be. I have had some of my own items that I have ordered from them that had seals broken on the packages. They looked used to me. I never said anything about these items because they always seemed to work, but I did always wonder if I was getting refurb units. I did buy a video card from them also that was dead on arrival, and they wouldn't take care of it because I sent in a mail in rebate, and part of the packaging was gone because I had to send it in for proof of purchase. Thankfully the video card was an EVGA and they replaced it fast. 

As far as Asus goes, I have used their products the most, and I have always liked their products the best, but after some research it seems that they have a long history of not taking care of their customers. I went through forums and noticed many people saying that Asus would not take care of RMA's, and that Asus would even reply on neweggs website that they will take care of a customer to make them look good, and then ignore the customer emails. These kind of businesses should not be allowed to keep doing this to customers.

I am almost dumbfounded that this can even happen to a consumer in America. I had a friend that was from Hong Kong. He told me that you could buy computer components for just pennies on the dollar in his homeland, but they weren't guaranteed to work. He said that in America, you can rest easy because everyone guarantees the product, but it will cost more. It sure seems that this American policy is starting to lose out with some companies.


----------



## gordog

Disappointing for sure and a cautionary tale for all.

Rest assured, based on all comments I've heard and in my own experience, *SVS* _will_ take care of you!

I think if a competitor's sub performed similarly for a similar price, I'd still go with *SVS* because of this! :clap:


----------



## steve1616

I am sorry I got this thread sidetracked. I just wanted to point out why I will probably never consider any other company except SVS when it comes to audio. They have a better reputation than any company I have seen. I hope many more people comment on the SB13-ultra. I have been thinking about getting this sub, and giving my Mom my PB13/ultra. Her surgeon told us that we should just be thankful that she is still with us. His outlook wasn't good. I was almost done building her a sub, and I haven't finished it yet. I think it is terrible that she might not even get a chance to listen to it so I am going to give her mine, and I hope I never get my sub back because that would mean good things for my Mom. In the mean time, I look forward to hearing about the SB13/ultra because I might just buy this sub when I get the funds. I don't know whether I will just save a little bit more to get a PB again or whether the SB will keep me happy.


----------



## whitey019

I just listened to Dire Straits Brothers In Arms 20th anniversary edition SACD and was blown away by track 7 'The Man's Too Strong'. I have listened to this many times, but this is the first time I guess with the SB13 Ultra. If you have this disc give it a whirl.

Update: Just realized that the strong bass on that track is only present in multi-ch surround.


----------



## Tallguy29

I have dual SB13 Ultras and that Dire Straits SACD so i guess i should give it a whirl asap! Thanks


----------



## Tufelhundin

By far my favorite track off of that SACD.


----------



## hyghwayman

gordog said:


> but also the glowing reviews of customer service- pre and post sale!
> Very responsive and knowledgeable, I've heard they even respond on the week-ends! Great company to deal with.


They sure will :T



gordog said:


> Rest assured, based on all comments I've heard and in my own experience, *SVS* _will_ take care of you!
> 
> I think if a competitor's sub performed similarly for a similar price, I'd still go with *SVS* because of this! :clap:


Working as a Auto mechanic for many years, I always recommended that once you find a shop that you trust and enjoy doing business with stop searching for lower prices. That grass across the street is not always greener lddude: 



Tufelhundin said:


> I hate to say it but they do :0), Saturday morning "early" I sent in an email to Tech Service actually to Jack whom I normally chat with, Ed responded through out the day & we emailed each other back and forth, Sunday morning "poof" Doug is emailing me to follow up.


I can attest to this, 
After learning/reading and acknowledging that I had won the SB13-Ultra Giveaway last Friday, Sonnie contacted SVS to sort out the delivery. The first email arrived from Ted Sindzinski @ 2:59am Sat. morning :yikes: 
Dan "the man" Marks took it from there and asked what finish I desired / kept me up to date as to when it would ship. 
I went with the real wood black oak, it will match my 1st gen pio speakers perfectly and that beautiful metal grill should too.

The sub left SVS yesterday to begin its new life with us and the last tracking info has it just out of walking distance (30 miles north) :jiggy:


----------



## hyghwayman

It arrived 5-14-2013


----------



## skorob

Ah. Yesterday i ordered a SVS SB13-ultra from L-sound. It will be used with my living room stereo that contains:
B&W CM9
NAD C390 (with sub management and HDMI, yummy).

I sold my B&W DB1, since it gave up way to easy. I will write a "mini review" of the SB13, and my impression of it against my previous subs in the same room (BW DB1, Definitive Tech SuperCube reference (this one was totally madness)).

Ill be back .


----------



## hyghwayman

utstanding: 

Welcome to HTShack Skorob :wave: , 
Can't wait to read your impression and "mini review".


----------



## gordog

skorob said:


> Ah. Yesterday i ordered a SVS SB13-ultra from L-sound. It will be used with my living room stereo that contains:
> B&W CM9
> NAD C390 (with sub management and HDMI, yummy).
> 
> I sold my B&W DB1, since it gave up way to easy. I will write a "mini review" of the SB13, and my impression of it against my previous subs in the same room (BW DB1, Definitive Tech SuperCube reference (this one was totally madness)).
> 
> Ill be back .


Yes, welcome to the forum and looking forward to your review- especially your comparison to your DB1 and DefTech Supercube Reference. Both very well reviewed and heavy hitting subs to be sure and I'm wondering which of the 3 sounds most musical once you get a chance to do some critical listening.


----------



## TigerFlash18

Hey All, I figured this might be the appropriate place to ask about this. I had convinced my self that the SVS SB13 was the sub I was going to jump on after reading so many reviews, then I started enter'ing Danny from GR Research's world and am now debating between that or the Rhythmik F12G. Here is a little back and forth he and I had: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/gr-research/61259-we-have-best-sounding-subs-period-5.html his arguments are very convincing  And ultimately making my choice much harder.

If the rhythmik unit should indeed have better response/better punch than the SB13, and would only be a difference in volume, then I think I'd have to shy towards Rhythmik simply because I am totally cool with buying more than one sub if volume ever becomes an issue. Keep in mind my room is very small (13'x13'x10', however I like to future proof my stuff and could easily see myself using a bigger room in the future).

However it'd be great if I got some feedback from you proud owners as well. Thanks much.


----------



## skorob

Well, i have owned the SB13-ultra since friday now, and its absolutely brilliant(Sorry my bad english, im norwegian, and this is written in a jiffy). It blend perfect inn my mainroom system that contains B&W CM9 and NAD C390 (hurray for bassmanagement). To be honest, the BW DB1 don't do it compared to this, not that DB1 is bad, but in my ears, the SB13-ultra could cost MORE than DB1, and still be my favorite. 

The DB1 blended perfecly in to, but the headroom was so little, and i felt a lack of controltrouble when i hitted the volume meter up. With the SB13 i can lay the Definitive Technology Supercube reference experience behind me. OK, it aint having the BAD SLAM og punsh as the Supercube, but its much "cleaner" and hitting hard without bottom out. Im in heavy SQ wise. . SPL is a super bonus. Its like SB13-ultra got all the plus sides of both the DB1 and Supercube, and the summary of it is and EXCELLENT subwoofer. The sound is a bit more "fatter" than mine Ken Kreisell 12012 (that stays in my dedicated hifi room.) but its soooo good.

Design is superb, mine is in Black oak, and in my eyes its more exclusive than the piano black (that looks more plastic like in my opinion). The down side is the grille, its buttugly . Give us the same grill option like the PB13-ultra owners has, to buy an additional grill in fabric. 

Im planning to buy 2 more of this to setup in my HIFI/theater room, instead of 2 more KK 12012 (the cost difference aint worth it i think. KK is perfection, but its costs, and sound aint just about bass ). Ill be back .

My HIGHEST RECOMMENDATION. This is HIGHEND bass, to lowcost price!


----------



## gordog

Wow, thanks for the review and comparison to your other high-end subs! Nice to know it can keep up or exceed your others and is good enough to consider over your Ken Kreisel 12012.

Keep us posted re any other impressions you may have once you've spent a bit more time with the SB-13 Ultra and it continues to break in. :T


----------



## hyghwayman

Since receiving my SB13-Ultra in May I'm finding it hard to get on this pc and HTS, watching way too many movies :help:


----------



## asere

hyghwayman said:


> Since receiving my SB13-Ultra in May I'm finding it hard to get on this pc and HTS, watching way too many movies :help:


Man, since my tinnitus started in May I've cut back on movies but slowly watching more. It's something I love and with the KK 12012 it's even a better experience. I'm sure you feel the same about your SVS.


----------



## skorob

Im still amazed of the performance of my SB13-ultra . I simply love it! But, with great power, comes great responsibility... neighbours.... . :hsd: lddude:


----------



## hyghwayman

asere said:


> Man, since my tinnitus started in May I've cut back on movies but slowly watching more. It's something I love and with the KK 12012 it's even a better experience. I'm sure you feel the same about your SVS.


Every time I sit down and fire up my system :T



> skorob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i have owned the SB13-ultra since friday now, and its absolutely brilliant(Sorry my bad english, im norwegian, and this is written in a jiffy). It blend perfect inn my mainroom system that contains B&W CM9 and NAD C390 (hurray for bassmanagement). To be honest, the BW DB1 don't do it compared to this, not that DB1 is bad, but in my ears, the SB13-ultra could cost MORE than DB1, and still be my favorite.
> 
> Design is superb, mine is in Black oak, and in my eyes its more exclusive than the piano black (that looks more plastic like in my opinion). The down side is the grille, its buttugly . Give us the same grill option like the PB13-ultra owners has, to buy an additional grill in fabric.
> 
> My HIGHEST RECOMMENDATION. This is HIGHEND bass, to lowcost price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skorob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im still amazed of the performance of my SB13-ultra . I simply love it! But, with great power, comes great responsibility... neighbours.... . :hsd: lddude:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Welcome to the club skorob :wave:
While I've never owned anything like this sub before I do know good bass and agree with you on the quality to cost of this amazing little beast. The grill on the other hand to me is beautiful and what first caught my attention. I love how it matches my 1st gen Pio speakers


----------



## skorob

Aha... NICE setup .


----------



## kenmck15

We finally have a distributor in NZ that supplies SVS. I just ordered my Sb13 Ultra. It should be in the country in a couple of weeks. Cant wait.

Im upgrading from a DIY 350RMS 2x 15" setup which cost me less than $500NZD all up so i cant wait for the quality jump.


----------



## Gary jp4

I ordered an SB13-Ultra Tuesday 8/13.

I have been without a receiver for a few years. Just recently got things going again with a used Integra 50.1, and my old ADS L810's. I still need to set up the rear channels.
I have been researching sub-woofers for a month or two now reading all the reviews and threads. I don't mind colored bass, but I like it tight and articulate and can't stand when it is muddy and bloated. I talked to Darren at SVS a few times. My room is less then 1500 SF. He recommended dual SB12-NSD's which would have saved some money. He said I would get 95% of the performance of one SB13-Ultra with two SB12-NSD's and better room coverage.

I decided to go with one SB13-Ultra. I got the black oak. Perhaps another one is in the future, and maybe I will have a bigger room at some point. Seating is not optimum, with a sofa on one side of the room and love seat against the back wall opposite the sound stage, so seating is around the edges on two sides unless I set up a chair in the middle. We will see if I get coverage. 

Can't wait to try it out. Should be here tomorrow!

Edit 8/16 AM: It's out for delivery! :bigsmile:


----------



## Gary jp4

Been messing with it for a week now. So far I am slightly disapointed. It is not quite doing what I think it should. Haven't had much time to work with it yet. Basicly just ran audesy. Changed some settings, including various cross over frequencies, and ran again. Still needs a lot of work I am sure. I think I have a spike in the low frecquency some where making it slightly boomy and weak in other areas. Hard to tell when it is source material or system because some sources sound a lot better then others. Overall it sounds pretty good though.

I listened to some music, watched Top Gun BD and Avatar BD. I was happier with HT sources then with music.
Haven't tried moving the sub around much, but don't have many options either. I have it under the LH front speeker. ADS L810's are basicly very large bookshelf speekers.


----------



## kenmck15

Mine finally arrived yesterday afternoon.

Ive quickly dialed it in and taken a random stab at the best location and all i can say is WOW.

Im replacing a DIY 2x15" setup running off a small 350WRMS amp. Im really proud of my cheapo DIY setup. It served me well and gave plenty of kick and surprisingly kept up with the SR706 and Klipsch reference speakers.

After about 24hours with the SVS SB13U now it is an amazing sub. So much SPL and the bass is so deep, clean and accurate. Im sure once i get it dialed in it will sound even better.

Im so happy with the sub so far and with my living room it fill it with absolute ease which is the part that still amazes me. Im driving my wife nuts as im cycling through all my movies. Tron sounds incredible and Terminator Salvation when that huge teminator starts destroying the gas station. Those low freqency pulses when it steps around is just insane. The bass is just so deep and loud. 

I might write a more formal review once i get a week or so with it. 

Cheers and thanks for all the advice on this forum.


----------



## hyghwayman

kenmck15 said:


> Mine finally arrived yesterday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and thanks for all the advice on this forum.


Congrats Kenmck and welcome to the club :wave:



P.S. After winning my SB13-Ultra here in May, I have finally sold my old Bic F12 subwoofer today for 1/2 of what I paid for it a year ago :T. I tried to get them to play nice together but the Bic was holding the SB13-U back from it's full potential and had to go lddude:


----------



## tonyvdb

Gary jp4 said:


> Been messing with it for a week now. So far I am slightly disapointed. It is not quite doing what I think it should. Haven't had much time to work with it yet. Basicly just ran audesy. Changed some settings, including various cross over frequencies, and ran again. Still needs a lot of work I am sure. I think I have a spike in the low frecquency some where making it slightly boomy and weak in other areas. Hard to tell when it is source material or system because some sources sound a lot better then others. Overall it sounds pretty good though.
> 
> I listened to some music, watched Top Gun BD and Avatar BD. I was happier with HT sources then with music.
> Haven't tried moving the sub around much, but don't have many options either. I have it under the LH front speeker. ADS L810's are basicly very large bookshelf speekers.


Give it a good month to break in and run Audessy again, also try the crawl test by placing the sub at the listening position and crawl around the outside of the room till you hear the best sound from it. Thats a good place to start for placement.


----------



## skorob

Gary jp4 said:


> Been messing with it for a week now. So far I am slightly disapointed. It is not quite doing what I think it should. Haven't had much time to work with it yet. Basicly just ran audesy. Changed some settings, including various cross over frequencies, and ran again. Still needs a lot of work I am sure. I think I have a spike in the low frecquency some where making it slightly boomy and weak in other areas. Hard to tell when it is source material or system because some sources sound a lot better then others. Overall it sounds pretty good though.
> 
> I listened to some music, watched Top Gun BD and Avatar BD. I was happier with HT sources then with music.
> Haven't tried moving the sub around much, but don't have many options either. I have it under the LH front speeker. ADS L810's are basicly very large bookshelf speekers.


No matter how large sub you got, it can sound and tiny when its misplaced. I gained around 6db+ when i moved it from my "favorite" placement into the "right place" .


----------



## Victor

just switched from one SB12-plus to two SB13-Ultra.
Boy, what a difference ...


----------



## mvision7m

Victor said:


> just switched from one SB12-plus to two SB13-Ultra. Boy, what a difference ...


Nice. I want to add a second SB13 Ultra to my set-up by June.


----------



## littlejohn74

To any of the owners of a SB13 Ultra in the US.

Do the US models of the SB13 Ultras have multi-voltage PSUs? ie will it accept 240V/60Hz?


TIA
John


----------



## Tufelhundin

Not sure if this will help, when I moved to Italy I had to send my amps to SVS so they could convert them over to 240 "very easy process" then prior to returning to the States I had them convert them back over to 220. I actually have PBU's and like I say this may not help, SVS is an outstanding company, they tend to reply rather quickly if you were to contact them.

Good luck.


----------



## littlejohn74

Tufelhundin said:


> Not sure if this will help, when I moved to Italy I had to send my amps to SVS so they could convert them over to 240 "very easy process" then prior to returning to the States I had them convert them back over to 220. I actually have PBU's and like I say this may not help, SVS is an outstanding company, they tend to reply rather quickly if you were to contact them.
> 
> Good luck.


Yes.. that helps a lot.. Thanks very much.

Cheers,
John


----------



## hyghwayman

Greetings to all SB13-Ultra owners, I hope this post finds you'll well.

It has been a year and a month since I received my SVS sub and it still puts a :bigsmile: on my face even when my system is off. I'm hoping to add a second sometime later this year if I don't upgrade my TV 1st due to its smallish size (34"). 

hyghwayman


----------



## johnnygrandis

I have been the owner of a pair of SB-13 for about 7-8 months now and are still impressed by they overall performance. Great looking subs in a small footprint. :clap:


----------



## hyghwayman

johnnygrandis said:


> I have been the owner of a pair of SB-13 for about 7-8 months now and are still impressed by they overall performance. Great looking subs in a small footprint. :clap:


JohnnyG, a pair  
You lucky dawg :dumbcrazy: thanks for sharing :wave: I have had mine(1) for just over a year and have the same reaction, , I don't even have to turn it on to crack a . By the way, those Ultras look sick in your room, nice job :T


----------



## johnnygrandis

Thanks hyghwayman, me and my 11 year old boy are really enjoying the room and the subs every time we watch a movie. I have been moving they around and finding the best spot for them. I have them setup in the room 1/4 from the sidewalls at the front wall. I will take some new measurements in this positions to see if my ears are not lying to me. I have Gik Basstraps in the corners (last picture) and doing a little eq to flatten out the peaks, this is done by an Antimode 8033 which is a great little box.


----------



## kenmck15

johnnygrandis said:


> Thanks hyghwayman, me and my 11 year old boy are really enjoying the room and the subs every time we watch a movie. I have been moving they around and finding the best spot for them. I have them setup in the room 1/4 from the sidewalls at the front wall. I will take some new measurements in this positions to see if my ears are not lying to me. I have Gik Basstraps in the corners (last picture) and doing a little eq to flatten out the peaks, this is done by an Antimode 8033 which is a great little box.


Im seriously considering a 2nd SB13 ultra, i absolutely love mine. Mine is black ash but they look so good in that gloss finish. awesome system mate.


----------



## TomC1315

After months and months of trying to find just the right subwoofer for my situation, I finally found it in the SB13U : )

First was the HSU ULS15, which I had hoped would match my dark cherry ML Motion speakers ... The unit I received was instead a plum color, so far from what I was hoping for, I didn't even give it a listen ... Swallowed hard, paid $230 for shipping both ways, and turned to SVS.

I was also looking for a sub for my son as well ... First up was the SB12NSD, then a pair of SB2000s ... James then expressed a preference for ported sub ... Next up, a PB2000. I was quite impressed with the LFE capabilities of the ported SVS ... Eventually, we ended up sharing dual PC12+s.

After deciding on a new home last summer, I upgraded to an outlet PC13U.

But after thinking about how I rarely experience many LFE opportunities in the movies my wife and I watch, I began to think about the sealed sub route ... With some saying there is and some saying there isn't a difference between sealed and ported in regards to music, I decided to call SVS and see what they said.

Darren assured me that, indeed, there is a noticeable differences between the SB and the PC for music ... He said I'd find the SB13U tighter, quicker, and providing more detail while listening to music ... And I'm here to say he's right : )

After thinking about for an hour, I called back and arranged an upgrade swap for the following day after work ... With the PC13U in tow, I arrived at SVS the next day and brought home a new SB13U.

It does indeed provide a noticeable degree of improved detail for my music ... Thanks to the unparalleled audition and upgrade policy offered by SVS, I've been able to find just the right subwoofer for my HT.

My son, by the way, is quite happy with his PC12+ ... I encouraged him to consider the SB13U upgrade as well, but so far he's declined my offer.


----------



## JBrax

TomC1315 said:


> After months and months of trying to find just the right subwoofer for my situation, I finally found it in the SB13U : ) First was the HSU ULS15, which I had hoped would match my dark cherry ML Motion speakers ... The unit I received was instead a plum color, so far from what I was hoping for, I didn't even give it a listen ... Swallowed hard, paid $230 for shipping both ways, and turned to SVS. I was also looking for a sub for my son as well ... First up was the SB12NSD, then a pair of SB2000s ... James then expressed a preference for ported sub ... Next up, a PB2000. I was quite impressed with the LFE capabilities of the ported SVS ... Eventually, we ended up sharing dual PC12+s. After deciding on a new home last summer, I upgraded to an outlet PC13U. But after thinking about how I rarely experience many LFE opportunities in the movies my wife and I watch, I began to think about the sealed sub route ... With some saying there is and some saying there isn't a difference between sealed and ported in regards to music, I decided to call SVS and see what they said. Darren assured me that, indeed, there is a noticeable differences between the SB and the PC for music ... He said I'd find the SB13U tighter, quicker, and providing more detail while listening to music ... And I'm here to say he's right : ) After thinking about for an hour, I called back and arranged an upgrade swap for the following day after work ... With the PC13U in tow, I arrived at SVS the next day and brought home a new SB13U. It does indeed provide a noticeable degree of improved detail for my music ... Thanks to the unparalleled audition and upgrade policy offered by SVS, I've been able to find just the right subwoofer for my HT. My son, by the way, is quite happy with his PC12+ ... I encouraged him to consider the SB13U upgrade as well, but so far he's declined my offer.


 They offer some of the best value and performance in the subwoofer industry. Not to mention customer service and that trade up policy is outstanding! Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## littlejohn74

Just got a DSPeaker Antimode 2.0 DC installed and setup with my two SB13Us. Watching a few test movies, Startrek, Fast Furious2, Casino Royale. All i kept saying was holy snappin duck sheet... hmmm, I've never heard that before.... interesting...

I thought I had the FR pretty flat before the Antimode 2.0, but I didn't know what I was missing out on until now.
Not only do the SB13Us dig deeper... much much deeper.They are some how so much tighter, my KEF XQ30s and XQ50 sound so much cleaner with loads more detail.
The other interesting thing is, before the AM. I used to run the SB13Us in dual mono, this was to get the punch and slap in the face I was after.
Although the sound was pretty good in this config, I always felt something was amiss with the soundstage and I had a few odd base notes that kept bugging me.
Now that I've place an AM 2.0 in the mix, I have the SB13Us running in stereo and have all the punch and slaps I could ask for, plus the sound stage seems to have opened up and the prickly notes that we bugging me before have all but disappeared.
I can honestly say that I have rediscovered or just discovered what the SB13Us can actually do... effortlessly rock my world or more literally rock my house.
I'm now also rediscovering my CD, SACD collection as well..


----------



## Lumen

Hello fellow SB3 Ultra owners. Well, I'm not really an owner... just borrowing right now. Wonder if anyone can lend a hand with some tips or share any similar experience for *early bottom-end roll-off in a small room* about 13L x 9W x 8H? I've been auditioning this sub for two weeks now at different locations and orientations in the room, but just can't get mine to dig below about 20Hz. If you like, details start around Post #67 here. 

Sure, it sounds great and goes deeper than the REL T9 it's replacing; but it doesn't blow it away. One of the guys over at SVS thinks blame may lie with the tall, floor-to-ceiling window on the same side of the room (behind the wolf blanket in the pics). Sometimes these can flex quite a bit, which imparts a sound of its own. The window also causes more bass loss than does the surrounding drywall. I find myself asking if similarly capable subs would exhibit the same behavior (i.e. subsonic frequency loss). * What happened to my room gain??!*


----------

